# Scott Meridian 8wt line choice



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm throwing an 8wt 2pc Meridian and I'm not thrilled with the performance I'm able to pull out of it. I'm looking for input to help determine if its my casting or maybe a poor line choice that is holding me back.

I've tried SA Mastery grand slam and Wulff Bermuda TT on this rod and both have done awesome at the typical range (20-40') but I can't get the distance I need for those longer casts. With both lines it feels like the head may be too heavy causing the line to run out of "gas" past 40' or so. What lines are others using on this rod? It does feel like a very fast rod for me, so the problem could be that my cast doesn't have enough power to load it properly. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you matching the same line weights with the rod weight? (i.e. 8wt lines on that 8wt rod)?

Where do you live?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes in both cases 8wt line and rod. I live in Virginia so I know that puts me quite a distance from most on this site...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm actually going to Williamsburg later this week, then to the Outter Banks. Not sure if you are close to that area, but....

You have a good fly shop near you? Also, do you know of any fly clubs near you or a fly casting instructor? If so with any one of those, that will be your best bet.

If not, you can have someone take a cell phone video of your casting, from a distance and then close up where the video captures your arms and casting stroke. Then upload the video on Google Drive or youtube. Then PM me and I'll give you my email address where can send me the link to the video. There, I can tell you if it's your casting stroke or not and rule that out of the equation. Lawn casting is fine. If anything, I can call you after I see the video and let you know how you can improve your casting.

Ted


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

If I can push an 8wt Tidal with BTT Shorts 60+ then you should have absolutely no problem with the regular triangle taper on that rod. My guess is a problem with the casting stroke. When I'm having trouble with distance I tell myself to slow down and that will solve it most of the time. It's tough when that fish pops up and you get excited and end up looking like a monkey hauling cabbage. I started filming myself with the go pro and watching it later to examine and find flaws in my stroke. How this helps. If not I'll take that Meridian off your hands.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I used to be right there with you. These guys on here can help you no doubt. On your back cast, don't rush it. Let the line fully roll out and watch it, and as you watch it feel the rod load. Really work on feeling the rod and watching your loops roll out. work on making tight loops at 30 and 40 feet and then start working in your double haul. You'll start to see how it speeds up your line and tightens your loops. 
What has helped me is just getting about 35 to 40 ft of line out and just casting back and forth, watching the line, the loops, using different casting angles, but mainly feeling the rod and watching the line roll out. 

Don't sell that rod. lol Learn to cast that rod cause once you get it all worked out you'll start really feeling how good that rod is and what it can do. When I first started I bounced around rod to rod line to line and just ended up spending too much money. The problem was the Indian not the arrow. (got that from @LowHydrogen) I have experience with that grand slam and I have that same taper somewhat in the Orvis Igniter line that I'm throwing right now. I wouldn't say it's a long distance line but you should be getting 60 ft casts out of it when you get your casting stroke down no problem. Just practice. I didn't seek out an instructor when I first started. I don't regret it but it would have prolly made the learning process a lot faster. You will get pissed a lot. lol Now these fools have got me into tying flies. This hobby just keeps getting more and more expensive but hey can't take it with you when you go.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

The Rio permit and bonefish (not the quick shooter) are both great matches for the meridian.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I casted the meridian with wulff btt and Cortland guide, both felt great under 40-50 ft. Past that it felt overloaded and everything started to fall apart. It was definitely the rod because I have other rods dialed in that I can throw 90 ft on. 

If you want distance with that rod specifically I would look at a line with a longer head like a general saltwater taper or a bonefish. Not the bonefish quick shooter though. I think that will allow you to carry more line in the air.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Remember it is a two piece Meridian. Faster than the 4 pc.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

From what I hear you need to buy the new RIO Flats Pro.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the most common mistakes or faults in casting is what is called "creep" and what that means is a tendency to creep your arm forward too soon in anticipation of the forward cast before the line straightens out on your back cast. This movement can be so minute it can go unditected to less experienced casters .A good remedy to avoid that and improve casting is to get into a habit to "drift" back ever so slightly at the end of the back cast, before you start coming forward. This insures that your line fully straightens out on your back cast and that your rod is loaded before you start to come forward and it will eliminate many casting problems including what some references to as wind knots.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a 4pc, using the SA Amplitude Grand Slam, I've been pretty happy with it. 
Take the rest of this with a grain of salt, as it's just one guys opinion.
Your profile says Central VA, what are you fishing for with this setup? I'm guessing Redfish, with stripers on occasion. I would not go to any head much over 40ish ft. Reason being your false casting is likely going to increase, and you're not going to put the fly on target as quickly.

If you want a line to throw father, consider underlining the rod, but in this case do it with an aggressive taper. That way your weight is still out the tip early, this will allow you to cast quickly off the tip of the rod to fish you spot up close, but still allow some of that deeper bend hauling and carrying more line without overloading the rod. So..in summary, aggressive taper, with lower total grain weight.

Hope that makes sense. You should take @Backwater up on the offer. There's nothing that can improve casting quicker than having some who knows what's going on watch you , and tell you what you're doing wrong.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> One of the most common mistakes or faults in casting is what is called "creep" and what that means is a tendency to creep your arm forward too soon in anticipation of the forward cast before the line straightens out on your back cast. This movement can be so minute it can go unditected to less experienced casters .A good remedy to avoid that and improve casting is to get into a habit to "drift" back ever so slightly at the end of the back cast, before you start coming forward. This insures that your line fully straightens out on your back cast and that your rod is loaded before you start to come forward and it will eliminate many casting problems including what some references to as wind knots.


Good points on both recommendations. But there are all sorts of casting mistakes, handicaps, crutches and tips to improve casting we can sit here for ages explaining all of them. But unless someone sees what he's doing wrong or not not doing wrong, it's redundant.

Yes always watch your loops both forward and back cast and make sure they completely unroll out (yes without creeping forward (another discussion)), yes drift a bit (yet another discussion) before you start your stroke in the opposite direction. These are basic fundamentals for distance casting.

Ted


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

ZaneD said:


> I'm throwing an 8wt 2pc Meridian and I'm not thrilled with the performance I'm able to pull out of it. I'm looking for input to help determine if its my casting or maybe a poor line choice that is holding me back.
> 
> I've tried SA Mastery grand slam and Wulff Bermuda TT on this rod and both have done awesome at the typical range (20-40') but I can't get the distance I need for those longer casts. With both lines it feels like the head may be too heavy causing the line to run out of "gas" past 40' or so. What lines are others using on this rod? It does feel like a very fast rod for me, so the problem could be that my cast doesn't have enough power to load it properly. Thanks for any input.


8 wt Rio Permit line !


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The rod comes alive with Airflo Tropical Punch Bruce Chard line (think that is the correct name). It was recommended to me by the fly shop owner that I bought the rod from, he was right on the money.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The rod comes alive with Airflo Tropical Punch Bruce Chard line (think that is the correct name). It was recommended to me by the fly shop owner that I bought the rod from, he was right on the money.



I'm pretty sure that is the exact same taper as the SA Grand Slam he has. 

I would venture toward the suggestions above of lessons/correcting mistakes in your casting stroke. that sounds more likely to be the culprit.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2017)

Total shot in the dark, but i'm guessing you may be false casting too many times, and/or are creeping on your last forward cast and trying to overpower it at the same time. When all this happens the rod unloads so your try to compensate by speeding up and really try to shoot the crap out of it, which never works. I believe that line wasn't designed to carry more than 40' in a false cast. I fish that line with 3 false casts max, carrying just the 40' head on my last back cast and then shoot. 10' leader, 20' shoot you're in the 70' range which covers about 95% of my presentation situation. Shortened version, don't be a creeper and chill man! 

On a side note, I believe the rod will handle it, but personally I feel that Chard line is too heavy of a line for that rod (fish the 4 piece version myself). I love just the boring old SA Mastery Saltwater taper for it.

Good luck!


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

so I had the chard for a bit - loved it at first - but at distance is fell apart a bit. Switched back to the permit and distances instantly increased. just my experience and your milage may vary.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Good points on both recommendations. But there are all sorts of casting mistakes, handicaps, crutches and tips to improve casting we can sit here for ages explaining all of them. But unless someone sees what he's doing wrong or not not doing wrong, it's redundant.
> 
> Yes always watch your loops both forward and back cast and make sure they completely unroll out (yes without creeping forward (another discussion)), yes drift a bit (yet another discussion) before you start your stroke in the opposite direction. These are basic fundamentals for distance casting.
> 
> Ted


I personally would only advice someone to watch their loops only when practice casting or blind casting and obviously not when sight fishing. At some point in time one must get a feel for the rod and keep your eyes on the fish and let your muscle memory do the rest.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the input. I'll try to get a video for further critique. After thinking about it and some lawn casting I'd say I'm definitely a "creeper". I've come to realize that I'm using too much movement in my rod arm, almost trying to throw the line out there instead of letting the rod do the work. I'm going to try my best to meet up with Backwater while he's up my way but we'll see if my work schedule allows it.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

After reading this thread the only conclusion is that line has nothing to do with problem, it's strictly a technique problem.
When you think about the mechanics, you carry maybe 35' on line in the air with a 10' leader and a nine foot rod, you get 54' just dropping the line on the water. My recommendation is to practice holding line in the air and tightening the loop starting short and lengthening as your timing improves.
JC


----------

